# Seafront condos in Penang



## HKBOB (Mar 15, 2015)

I am planning to retire in Penang having lived in Hong Kong for many years. I will be visiting Penang over Easter when a local property agent will be showing me around The Quayside in Tanjong Tokong. I would like a two bedroom seafront unit near to a supermarket. About 1,500 to 2,000 square feet would be fine. I have been looking into the Marine Bay and Brezza locations nearby but are these near noisy construction sites and motorbike racing? I do not plan to move for at least a year so perhaps the construction noise might be over by then. Any suggestions or recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## chrisddickey (Nov 14, 2014)

The Quayside (assuming it is the development I am thinking of) has a small supermarket right there at the Straits Quay mall, plus Tescos about 200 meters away.

Did you mean Marina Bay as an alternate site? I am living at Marina Bay right now, and I really like it. 
It is right on a major road, so you can hear traffic noise if your window is open. Due to the shape and angling of the buildings, the units nearer the sea are significantly quieter than the ones nearer the street. There are also 3 mosques within easy earshot, so some people find the calls to prayers disturbing, but that is a problem everywhere in Malaysia. It is less than a 10 minute walk to ether of two Cold Storage supermarkets. Tescos is just 2 km. 
Marina Bay has a good view of the straight, but no beach access. It would be more accurate to say that there is limited access to the mud flats that this side of the island has instead of beaches. Still, the view is very nice and I would recommend the units.
There are also many other nice developments in the area.


----------



## jasc (May 3, 2015)

Hi Hkbob, welcome to Penang. I have been living in Penang for 10 years already. I stayed in Bayan Lepas, Gelugor and Tanjung Bungah area before. I really love Tanjung Bungah area, it is quieter compared to Tanjung Tokong area. Like you said Brezza area has constructions and it is a bit noisy. I like the Quayside area too, nice housing area, I am not sure if it is crowded there. The Tanjung Bungah area that I used to stay in has many condos and around the size that you were referring to. <Snip>


----------

